# WHY DOES PORTMAP SAY "No External Adress"



## timmy_crafted (Nov 22, 2012)

Please help me. Why does portmap say no external adress?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm assuming you are using the portmap tool from Coding Monkeys?

I just downloaded and tried on OS X 10.8 and seem to work ok, my guess would be some incompatibility with your router.

What version of OS X are you running?
(If an older version you could test with command line)


----------



## timmy_crafted (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah, im using the one from code monkeys or whatever its called. Im running os x version 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard)

PLEASE help


----------



## timmy_crafted (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a netgear/comcast router, by the way.


----------



## timmy_crafted (Nov 22, 2012)

headrush said:


> i'm assuming you are using the portmap tool from coding monkeys?
> 
> I just downloaded and tried on os x 10.8 and seem to work ok, my guess would be some incompatibility with your router.
> 
> ...


please help me!!!!!


----------

